# Loose Wheelnuts



## TerryVan (May 13, 2005)

Hi all,

I am assuming I "was" the only stupid driver that was not aware of this.

I had the tracking checked on my van (Based on a Merc Sprinter) and the garage moved all the wheels round (they did ask first).
Good job done and a better ride. However, after a run down the M1 I was noticing a rattle. After pulling over I was horrified to find my nearside rear wheel was close to coming off and two of the nuts were sheared off.

On calling the garage they assumed I knew that I should always check the wheelnuts after about 50 to 100 miles.

This is a common problem with Mercs (the La Strada Club are aware of it) and I have to assume the same for other vans.

Please check your nuts (sorry no other way to say that) after a wheel has been changed.

The good news is the garage completed all the repaires free of charge.

TerryVan


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Did they actually use a torque wrench, rather than rely on the power of their pneumatic air wrench? A lot of tyre fitting places now not only go round with a torque wrench, but issue a bit of paperwork stating what they have torqued the nut/bolts up to. I think they also have an overider comment about rechecking the wheel nuts/bolts after 'x' miles.

To answer your question on loose wheel nuts, no I've never suffered from loose wheels on any of my vehicles, many of which have been Merc commercials
____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

*Wheel Nuts*

Yes I agree, however its standard practice in Public Transport and HGV to do this after each wheel off maintainance period after 100 miles with a torque wrench, its as dangerous to overtighten!
At work we also fit the florescent markers to the nuts, they are obtainable to fit mercs if you havent got full wheel covers.
I have seen many `banana` shaped stud holes over the years and sheared studs as well as wheels overtaking the vehicle, a point very often overlooked should be included in the quick check before using list.
Regards Malc


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

This happened to me !! 
On a routine check I found 3 of the 5 nuts finger tight on the near side rear wheel on my VW LT35 based vehicle. 
In 25 years of motoring I have never had this happen. I shudder to think what would have happened if I hadn't been vigilent  
I should add that it was my first trip in the van and I had not done any checking. The dealer said it was fully serviced when I bought it. .. and my name is Donald Duck .. 
Lesson learned, believe in no one except yourself .. 
Talk about being paranoid now 8O 

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

After the previous incident (see the previous post) I decided to find out the proper wheel nut torque. Not having the English handbook I called a VW main agent. The torque I discovered is a heafty 180NM or 132 ft/lbs 8O 
My torgue wrench only went to 80 ft/lb so I invested in a new one. 
On checking each wheel I found the front ones under torque and the rear ones over torque. 
My next purchase will be wheel nut indicators as seen on HGVs .. they are available from motor factors to fit standard 19mm wheel nuts. 

Jim


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

I noticed a bulged in my one tyre, so ordered a new pair. On the way to get them fitted I had the tyre blow out. I managed to get the dead wheel off and fit the new. Not having a torque wrench with me I did them up as tight as much as I could on the side of the road (I too have suffered form loose wheels  ).

However on getting to the tyre shop, they had problems getting my wheel off due to my enthusiastic tightening. At least my wheel wasn't going to fall off 
____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## TerryVan (May 13, 2005)

Steve,
a word of caution.

I trust the mechanic who services my van and he says overtightening "stretches" the bolt and can also cause them to loosen.

I know it sounds wrong!

Terry


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

TerryVan said:


> Steve,
> a word of caution.
> 
> I trust the mechanic who services my van and he says overtightening "stretches" the bolt and can also cause them to loosen.
> ...


Quite correct Terry. I have looked into this issue and the causes of it. Overtightening stresses the bolt and it loses it's elasticity, the ability to return to its original length. 
Another thing I learned was that rear drum brakes by their nature heat the wheel hub up more than discs do. This causes bolt creep and can lead to loosening if either the torque is wrong or the bolt has been previously stretched. 
Near side rear wheels seem to be the most prone to loosening due to the rotational direction.. don't understand myself, just what I read in a transport journal.

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Another thing is that nuts bolts screws ect. should never be oiled before being torqued as it will be overtightened.

Ken S.


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Having had commercial vehicles most of my life (Using, maintaining etc), I've never had a wheel fall off through my own work. Though I have had problems through other peoples work. I've now progressed to even bigger kit like JCB's etc. Now their nuts…….

BTW I am a fully qualified engineer, so I am more aware than most regarding the points you have kindly highlighted. Hopefully some body will read an appreciate 
____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Steve

I never doubted your competance, nor were my comments directed at anyone in particular but were intended for non mechanical people who might not be aware of the "science" of nuts and bolts. 
The most basic of all fasteners but not well understood by many who's job is of a non mechanical nature and as your rightly pointed out by many who should know better.. 


BTW ..how big are JCB nuts :wink: 


Jim


----------

